# Universal, Islands of Adventure and Harry Potter world opening..



## carl2591 (Jun 12, 2014)

News is the new Harry Potter attraction in Universal is slated to open June 21ish according to http://www.orlandoinformer.com/universal/updates/

If you are heading to Orlando and going to universal and/or Islands of adventure during this anticipated opening, you better be ready for a LOT of folks. The opening day several years ago at Islands of Adventure the lines were EPPIC.. 


Did you know if you buy the refillable cups for soda and popcorn you can bring them back each day you are there or is you have old ones from prior visits they are still good.. check it out with the link below.  

It says on the cup good for day of purchase only but we took ours back each day for 4 days going through the inspection table and they did not say a thing. I was at a clients and happen to see the cups and got to talking with her and they did the say thing and have been for several years of going to the parks. 



http://www.orlandoinformer.com/universal/refillable-cups-and-popcorn-buckets/


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 12, 2014)

My wife will be working at Universal Studios' Diagon Alley as soon as it opens. Truth is, there is *NO* opening date yet. Not one single Universal/Islands employee has been informed of when it will happen. If someone knows, and they "spill the beans", they will be *fired*. Universal is scouring the Internet, Facebook, Twitter, etc making sure employees aren't letting company information out.

In terms of the site, it is 100% opinion, there is no fact that points to an exact date. But, if you want to come and see it this year, FORGET IT! When Wizarding World opened up, there was a 6-7 hour wait to get in. Plan on waiting until the low vacation period starting Labor Day to get a chance to see it.

TS


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 13, 2014)

what is interesting on Tonight Show Jimmy was saying they were heading down to Orlando to do the show next week from Universal.. :ignore::ignore:

kinda makes you wonder why they are going now..   I know the open date has been hus hus but there are signs it will be soon. 

Wonder why all the secrets on the opening date.. hell it just a fricken theme park for gods sake.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 14, 2014)

More on Universal Studios' Diagon Alley opening.

TS


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 14, 2014)

*Univeral and Islands of Adventure Ticket Prices*

Where is the best place to purchase tickets
Are they any discount coces and how much 
does (handicap and regular) parking cost.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 14, 2014)

Parking is $17 up until 6:00pm, then $5 the rest of the night. There are so many places to get discounted tickets, it is hard to say where is the best cost. If someone here has a place to go for the best tickets (NOT timeshare sales), I think everyone would like to know! The non-discounted admission is $96 per adult.

TS


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 15, 2014)

orlandofuntickets.com has good pricing on mulit day tickets. 

http://www.orlandofuntickets.com/Universal-Studios-Base-Tickets/

we do the one park per day deal. the 4 day deal is only like 5 buck more than the 3 so you can do 2 days at each park which in summer is PLENTY..

plus with the new harry potter section opening it will be maddness...


----------



## brigechols (Jun 16, 2014)

Diagon Alley Preview Week information here


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 18, 2014)

*Universal Studios opening*

It is official, Universal Studios' Diagon Alley will open on July 8th! All those sites that said June 30th were WAY off!

TS


----------



## istone (Jun 18, 2014)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> It is official, Universal Studios' Diagon Alley will open on July 8th! All those sites that said June 30th were WAY off!
> 
> TS



This sucks, we leave Orlando on the 6th.  Oh well, maybe the crowds will be less the week we are there.


----------



## Smokatoke (Jun 18, 2014)

I am kind of glad we decided not to go to Universal Orlando, especially considering how packed it will be with this opening two weeks before we go to WDW. Maybe it will mean WDW will be less packed  doubful


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Actually, crowds at Universal will be PACKED through most of the summer wanting to go to the Harry Potter sections. I suggest people plan on going after the summer, like early 2015.

TS


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 19, 2014)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> It is official, Universal Studios' Diagon Alley will open on July 8th! All those sites that said June 30th were WAY off!
> 
> TS



guess you did not see the rest of the story.. 

this is from the Universal Insider site.

<<<JUNE 2014
6/18 – It’s official: the grand opening date of Diagon Alley is July 8! For many of our fans that have been following these development all along, this is indeed a perplexing date, because you may remember that Universal is currently selling a Diagon Alley vacation package that seems to guarantee access starting June 26. We’ll be working day and night to bring you the best vacation planning information we can.>>>


So the june 30th date is not that far off considering you are talking 8 days not 8 weeks. 

Have to wait till next year in fall to check it out my self.


----------

